# Cottage



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Here's the corner from the 'cook for 30 minutes' thread...










Because of the square edge, the curve and the sloping bit, the paper had to be patched at the top. The paper didn't have any none-patterned bits to splice into so had to do a bit of a mis-match. It actually doesn't look too bad. You will see there's been a line painted underneath the square section of the corner at some time so that it could be just papered up to the square edge.










The rest of the pics from the job are posted in my album here - The whole job could have been a lot better if we could have done more but the H/O's only wanted us to what we did. You'll see from the album some of the stuff we had to leave .


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

Great job mate. Those corners can be a pain. Especially with the pattern on the paper you had to use. Rest of the job looks great also. Those kinda jobs can be a lil frustrating when the h/o only wants so much doing. That anaglypta on the ceiling? Why anyone would decorate a room and leave that stuff up is beyond me.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Yeah Anaglypta - That ceiling was a nasty sight. I think the reason it wasn't stripped was cost restraints. They had a daughter's wedding to pay for and wanted the place freshened up before the event.










You're right about the choice of wallpaper for that wall. I don't know if you remember the old 'Dolly Mixture' wallpapers but they would have been ideal for it - Loads of small flowers or shapes printed closely together. Perfect for corners that are all over the place.


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

Ever used these new Walldoctor papers they stock at Dulux? Designed to go right over woodchip but I guess they'd go over anaglypta just as well. Whilst the design aren't too brilliant they're more modern than woodchip obviously. 
Used it once and it did cover the woodchip. Customer was chuffed at the time and mess and money saved in not stripping the stuff.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

nice pics. I see you handled those corners nicely!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

jdmccann said:


> Ever used these new Walldoctor papers they stock at Dulux?


I haven't heard of it. I'll have to have a look next time I'm in. I'm curious how they would sit on a bumpy surface. There's been times when I've really struggled with glossed over woodchip - Would've been handy at the time :thumbsup: 



ParagonVA said:


> nice pics. I see you handled those corners nicely!


Yeah it's a pity I couldn't do too much with the internal corners though. Those corners are all over the place, leaning backwards and forwards. A smaller pattern would've been ideal.


----------



## ParagonVA (Feb 3, 2009)

man- you guys have a whole other kind of patience level to deal with those inside corners like that.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

ParagonVA said:


> man- you guys have a whole other kind of patience level to deal with those inside corners like that.


It's because we have older houses than you guys. We also have a lot more walls that are brick and plastered over or lath and plastered walls. The majority of your houses are drywall. It can be a pain in the butt sometimes but it kinda makes life interesting :whistling2:

Edit: Some of the worst are the real old houses.


----------



## jdmccann (Feb 23, 2009)

yeah man i'd love to paper a freshly dry-lined room. my regular papering job is insurance work where the customer wants their thick as hell fresco stripped and repapered with some thin Laura Ashley crap. and the insurance won't pay for lining of course. fun fun fun


----------

